# Experience With Darjeeling Tours?



## Dengor (Sep 5, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with Darjeeling Tours? http://www.darjeelingtours.co.uk/

They have an upcoming tour, called Indian Magic, which features the Darjeeling Himalayan Railway.

Thanks for any experience you may have.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't have any connection or experience of them, but the website has a lot of background detail about staff, etc, and they have 17 years experience in India rail tours... Seems to be a pretty well established specialist company.

They seem to have some special steam train charters, etc, that are not part of the public rail services.

You can probably make up your own tour more cheaply than most firms that offer these sort of experiences, but at least they do the hard work for you... The prices are pretty eye watering compared to what I would expect to pay under my own steam. (pun intended!)






Ed.


----------

